# Tell me about the streamlight protac 1L-1aa



## chrisw1 (Jun 7, 2016)

So I have always admired the performance of cr123 lights however I tend to rely on aa lights because of battery availability especially in a situation where I need to rely on what I have prepped. I have carried the Felix e11 for quite a while. Two generations worth. I think it's been 5 years with this light in my pocket every day both the old and newer versions(not the e12 the old and newer e11.) maybe longer. Aside from the aa availability I use the low mode 99% of the time and 40ish lumens has been great for my needs. An available high mode is nice to have. Enter the streamlight protac 1L-1aa. Absolutely perfect user interface(when set to low/hi mode.) always comes on in low at 40 lumens which I like a lot and easily selectable to hi by a double tap. Add in that it will work on aa batteries but I can put cr123's for better performance on the daily carry. I couldn't have designed a better setup. I just bought and installed on my AR the weapon light version of this thing from a recent primary arms sale and I absolutely love it. I'm thinking of picking up a couple of these for daily carry and backup reasons. I tried to search for reviews but this site is overloaded with info and since I am a daily carrier of a light and not a true flashaholic I really get overwhelmed with the results. Questions are as follows. 

1. any reviews? Do you guys like this light?
2. Any competitors with the features I like i.e. both batteries and two simple modes with low as the primary?
3. Where do I buy? I love primary arms. Those guys rock. That being said its not on their website yet even though they are a distributor. Anyone else have them?
4. Lastly this would likely be my edc for another half decade if it works as advertised and as reliable as my e11 has been through the abuse I put it through. Anyone else carry this thing or use it yet or any experience with this manufacturer? I love that I can abuse drop beat up yet stil, depend on my e11. Is the streamlight up to the glock/Fenix/toyotalike unkillabke reliability I have come to expect?


Thanks guys guys and gals for all input.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 7, 2016)

Why did I click this thread?




Cannot speak from experience of this light. But can say "I want one" lol.

Streamlight makes good stuff.

Many-a policeman still carry lights from the 80's and 90's made by Streamlight. 
I'm ashamed to say what my Microstream has been through, but will say it's a keeper.

Subwoofer may have reviewed this one. I know he did the "usb" version of the ProTac recently.
Check out his thread in the review section.


----------



## chrisw1 (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. He does not seem to have a review on this light. It appears to be a brand new design. I'm also finding that my trusted retailers do not yet have it in stock. Amy help on who has it and any recommended trusted retailers would be great.


----------



## chrisw1 (Jun 7, 2016)

Ok I just ordered one. Sure was tough to find a place that I trust that had it in stock. I'm guessing there are a unch of rules on this forum that prevent me from saying where I got it from but if anyone is interested just ask. Price was 41.99 plus shipping. The weapon light version that I already have works like a charm! Can't wait to get this one in even though there is nearly zero info out on the interwebs about this thing. If there is interest I will let you guys know what I think. Assuming it's the same as the weapon light but without the rail mount it is a great improvement over my trusted E11 as far as beam quality on low mode and of course brightness on high with both battery types.


----------



## Poppy (Jun 7, 2016)

chrisw1 said:


> Ok I just ordered one. Sure was tough to find a place that I trust that had it in stock. I'm guessing there are a unch of rules on this forum that prevent me from saying where I got it from but if anyone is interested just ask. Price was 41.99 plus shipping. The weapon light version that I already have works like a charm! Can't wait to get this one in even though *there is nearly zero info out on the interwebs about this thing. If there is interest I will let you guys know what I think.* Assuming it's the same as the weapon light but without the rail mount it is a great improvement over my trusted E11 as far as beam quality on low mode and of course brightness on high with both battery types.


Chris,
Absolutely let us know what you think once you have it in hand!


----------



## chrisw1 (Jun 7, 2016)

I will do. I'm not good at comparing to other lights because I don't have a lot of others but I will let you know. I go to work for. Week starting tomorrow but when I am back in town it should be here waiting for me.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 7, 2016)

You're allowed to say where you bought it from.

Posting a link or going on and on about how great the seller is because you date the owners daughter or that sorta thing...
That's what is forbidden. 

Wouldn't be Brite Guy would it? They were real early in selling the ProTac HL4.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 7, 2016)

Dig into the Streamlight website. Find out which models are made at their factory in Pennsylvania and which ones are made in China. Far as I know all ProTacs are Chinese made. I did not have this specific ProTac but did have a "600" lumen ProTac that was one of the worst built lights I have ever seen next to the Utilitechs sold at Lowes. The one I had was not anodized it was painted black. It had a sh*tty Luminous emitter and for some reason a frosted lens. It got to hot to hold in about two minutes. Open up the tube and the black "anodization" terminated just inside the tube in brush strokes. Worst switch I have ever experienced on any light. 

See if you can take a look at one out of the package. Unscrew the tube see if what color the light is terminates in brush strokes. Sounds like a cheap light just 1 AA? Go for it maybe you will get lucky and the Chinese factory raised its QC. Pennsylvania state police and lots of county cops there carry Pennsylvania made Streamlights as should something need fixing the factory is not far.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 8, 2016)

^^ Exception to the rule. 

You get it from eBay or something? Some knock off perhaps?
Even the Chinese made Streamlight products are top shelf.


----------



## chrisw1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bykfixer, brite guy did have it in stock and for a dollar less than I paid, but optics planet is where I got mine. I usually buy as much stuff as I can from primary arms due their excellent customer service but they didn't have it in yet so optics planet was my second choice. 

Celtic Cross there is none of these things out yet really so there is no way to see one out of the package. I choose very carefully where I buy these things from because if need be I can return them. The option to take both types of batteries and the low/high option is exactly what I want in a light so assuming it works as advertised this would be my go to EDC. My Fenix has been incredibly durable and I have abused it over the years. I hope that the stream light is just as tough. I am not gentle on my stuff. We will see. I will be home most likely on the 14th. I will likely tear the box open right away and check it out and try it out in both battery types. I've never done a YouTube video before but there are none on the thing so I may even give it a shot. We will see.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 8, 2016)

Primary arms still toss in a sticker Chris? 

Optics planet is ok as far as I know. They show up a lot on that giant warehouse site that starts with A (cough-amazon-cough). 

Time will tell if Streamlights new line of duel fuel products is durable. But based on experience with their other products there's no reason to think they would be the garbage stated above. 




I've got a little bit of experience with their products...
Not a bad one in the bunch.


----------



## chrisw1 (Jun 8, 2016)

That is an impressive pile of lights. I don't have anything near that much. I buy a lot of gun stuff from primary arms. The streamlight weapon light was my first purchase of a light from them though. I have bought from opticsplanet before and I like them. Looks like you are a fan of streamlight from that pile. It's good to see that they make a good product and that you trust them. Durability in everything I own is a top priority.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 9, 2016)

Only issue I've ever had with any Streamlights is that a few models fail to light with only a slight turn of the tailcap. They are ones with fairly loose threads. The only ProTac with that issue was the EMS light. 

A bit of pipe thread tape solved it.

Lately Streamlight has used thicker o-rings to make it more difficult for the tailcap to move in all of their lights.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jun 9, 2016)

You can always go with Amazon, they have most of the Streamlight products in stock


----------



## chrisw1 (Jun 11, 2016)

Ok so quick update. I'm guessing this is a user error somewhere but I didn't see that when I ordered from optics planet that it wasn't actually in stock. I went back and looked and couldn't find out where this was said but after several days order status said waiting for the item to show up at the warehouse. I cancelled the order and called briteguy. They answered when I called. As in not a recording but a real person. I verified with them they do in fact have them in stock. Soon thereafter I had a real person call me back within 30 minutes of placing the online order(with free shipping mind you...) to verify some information. Assuming it ships inside of 24 hours big thumbs up to my first experience with them.


----------



## Tusk (Jun 11, 2016)

chrisw1 said:


> Ok so quick update. I'm guessing this is a user error somewhere but I didn't see that when I ordered from optics planet that it wasn't actually in stock. I went back and looked and couldn't find out where this was said but after several days order status said waiting for the item to show up at the warehouse. I cancelled the order and called briteguy. They answered when I called. As in not a recording but a real person. I verified with them they do in fact have them in stock. Soon thereafter I had a real person call me back within 30 minutes of placing the online order(with free shipping mind you...) to verify some information. Assuming it ships inside of 24 hours big thumbs up to my first experience with them.



I ordered mine from Briteguy on Tuesday and it arrived yesterday. I'll give you the honors of doing the review but I have to say I'm really liking this light.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 11, 2016)

Looking forward to this...


----------



## Tusk (Jun 11, 2016)

I don't use the clip on lights like this but I if I did, I'd want it just like this. There isn't a single sharp edge or point anywhere on it. Well done!


----------



## chrisw1 (Jun 11, 2016)

Tusk said:


> I ordered mine from Briteguy on Tuesday and it arrived yesterday. I'll give you the honors of doing the review but I have to say I'm really liking this light.




No no please go for it! I'm not an expert here anyway. I've had the same light as an edc for 5 years so I won't have much to compare it to. Please share. I'm looking forward to it. I'm a fan of the low/high option.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 11, 2016)

^^ If I'm ever bidding against somebody on eBay I hope it's you gentlemen. (Chris and Tusk)
Class acts...both of ya.


----------



## Slumber (Jun 11, 2016)

Could you describe how the battery compartment handles both types of cells? Is it a spacer of some sort?


----------



## Tusk (Jun 11, 2016)

chrisw1 said:


> No no please go for it! I'm not an expert here anyway. I've had the same light as an edc for 5 years so I won't have much to compare it to. Please share. I'm looking forward to it. I'm a fan of the low/high option.



LOL, I bought this as a replacement for a Fenix L1T v2.0 that’s been the fob on my truck key since ’09, so I’m not exactly on the cutting edge of flashlight technology either!

Let me apologize up front for this “review”. I’m not going to be doing any beam shots since I don’t own a white wall. Honestly I doubt my camera would do them justice. As well, I’m not a techie when it comes to these things. As far as I’m concerned the single most important feature of any light is reliability. A simple UI and robust construction are virtues, not things to complain about. AA and AAA powered lights satisfy 99% of my lighting needs and I believe the guy who invented the Eneloop battery should be sainted. 

On with the review, such as it is. 

The Streamlight ProTac 1L-AA comes packaged in plastic clamshell packaging with both AA and CR123 batteries included, a nylon pouch and instructions. The light is 4.25” long and weighs between 2.4 and 2.8 ounces, depending on what battery is installed. The aluminum body is anodized black and the tempered glass lens has a non-reflective coating. The only knurling is on the tail cap, which gives you fingers something to hold on to when twisting it on and off to install/uninstall the battery. The “O” ring that keeps everything water tight is larger than I’ve seen on other lights, which I like. The head has cooling fins which are cut in such a way as to provide an anti-rolling feature even if the clip is removed. The cooling fins and the clip act to give you something to hold on to, since the lack of knurling might make for a slippery light if wet. The light will tail stand but it’s a bit wobbly since the rubber switch cap protrudes ever so slightly above the base ofthe back end.

As I said in an earlier post I don’t use clips on lights like this but if I did I’d want it to be just like this one. As the picture I posted earlier shows, it’s one of those that works two ways, letting you clip the light to a pants pocket or the brim of a ball cap. It’s strong enough to hold tight and there are NO sharp edges or corners anywhere. It just clips to the body of the light so it can pop off but not without a good bit of effort.

The 1L-AA has three available modes, High/Strobe/Low, High only and Low/High. The light is configured using what Streamlight calls 10 Tap programing. This is easy to use, easy to remember and just complicated enough that you’re never going to switch modes accidently. The factory default is High/Strobe/Low and I’ll be leaving it that way. The three levels are accessed by rapid partial press of the rear mounted forward clicky switch. The light does have momentary on. 

The LED has a warm tint with decent color rendition. The quality of the beam is good with no artifacts I can see. The diffuse hot spot (warm spot?) is surrounded by decent spill for a good mid-range working distance. It’s not a real thrower but I don’t think a light in this class should be. High/Low lumens are 350/40 for the CR123 and150/40 for the AA. Streamlight claims a reach of 160 meters (CR123) and 105 meters (AA) on high. Run times are as follows:

*CR123 *– High 1 hour 30 minutes, Low 14 hours, Strobe 3 hours.
*AA Alkaline *- High 1 hour 20 minutes, Low 7 hours 30 minutes, Strobe 3.5 hours.
*AA Lithium *– High 4 hours 15 minutes, Low 14 hours, Strobe 8 hours.

Looking at these specs, unless you specifically need the higher lumens of the CR123 this light really deserves an AA lithium, giving long run times for both high and low.

The claim to fame of this thing is its ability to run on either a CR123 or an AA battery. Given that CR123 batteries dominate the first responder and military supply chains and the AA is the most popular battery in the world, being able to take both would seem to be a pretty handy thing. Not everyone needs that kind of capability but for those that do I think Streamlight does it better than anyone. There are no adaptors to buy, carry with you or keep track off. Anyone familiar with Streamlight’s own Sidewinder Compact II knows exactly how this works. There is a long spring in the front surrounded by an internal two piece adapter. The longer AA battery fits down the middle and is held in place side to side by the outer casing. The outer casing acts as a stop for the shorter/wider CR123. That description makes it sound complicated but it’s nothing of the kind. Simply slip your battery of choice into the light. If you didn’t look inside you wouldn’t know there was anything going on at all. It just works. 

In summary, if it’s not already obvious, I like this light a lot. I’ve only had it for a day but so far it’s all good. Fit and finish is fine. Light levels are very good and the multiple modes make sense. CR123 and AA compatibility means you can keep it up and running almost anywhere. All this adds up to a lot of light for the price ($40.00 - $45.00). If this proves to be reliable I think Streamlight has a winner on their hands. I guess that’s it except for a couple of comparison pictures posted below. 

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL176/1171244/2214857/412587149.jpg
ProTac next to the light it will be replacing, my FenixL1T 

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL176/1171244/2214857/412587148.jpg
Left to right, Sunwayman V11r, ProTac, Fenix E11


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 11, 2016)

^^ Thank you!!!
That was spot on!
Sounds like a great one to EDC.

Also sounds like they updated their already nice 1L and configured it to run not only on a 3+ volt cell but downshift to a 1+ volt cell. All while gently cradling the smaller cell.


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Jun 11, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> ^^ If I'm ever bidding against somebody on eBay I hope it's you gentlemen. (Chris and Tusk)
> Class acts...both of ya.



I'll drink to that! But since I do not drink, I'll instead turn on a Flashlight to second they are class acts!


----------



## Eidolon (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks for this, I was looking at this light as well. I think I'll give it a go.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 12, 2016)

LetThereBeLight! said:


> I'll drink to that! But since I do not drink, I'll instead turn on a Flashlight to second they are class acts!



I propose a toast.
Since I don't drink either I propose a slice of buttered bread toasted in honor of cpf.


----------



## chrisw1 (Jun 12, 2016)

Well thanks for the kind words. And I will have the drinks for you guys. Promise.


----------



## chrisw1 (Jun 12, 2016)

And that was a great review tusk thanks.


----------



## mjpgolf1 (Jun 12, 2016)

chrisw1 said:


> Ok so quick update. I'm guessing this is a user error somewhere but I didn't see that when I ordered from optics planet that it wasn't actually in stock. I went back and looked and couldn't find out where this was said but after several days order status said waiting for the item to show up at the warehouse. I cancelled the order and called briteguy. They answered when I called. As in not a recording but a real person. I verified with them they do in fact have them in stock. Soon thereafter I had a real person call me back within 30 minutes of placing the online order(with free shipping mind you...) to verify some information. Assuming it ships inside of 24 hours big thumbs up to my first experience with them.



Bright guy is a good company. I just actually found out that they are only 20 min from me last week and I paid them a visit. Nice people but it's going to be bad for my wallet having them so close. I picked up a couple of Zebralights while I was there. SC5 and SC52. 

Now onto the Protac. I actually held the demo light while I was at bright guy. I like streamlights but I have the Protac 2L, which take 2 CR123s, and what I don't like is that the coating on these lights is just awful. They wear out and look really bad very fast unlike other lights on the market like Fenix, Olight, Eagletac, zebralight, etc. they must use a different process or an all together different coating. The light did work well and I like the looks, but with lights like the new SC5 from Zebralight on the market running a regular aa at 500 lumens and a true moonlight mode, which is very useful to me, it's hard for me to get excited about this new offering by Streamlight. I do still carry my Protac 2L every now and then, and I have a microstream and a stylus pro that I use as well. Which the stylus and micro have a more durable coating on them than the Protac 1L/2L. 

Im sure you will enjoy your new light op. I just have been trying some other stuff out lately that seems to be smaller, more powerful, and more durable, so this one just isn't for me.


----------



## Spin (Jun 12, 2016)

I would think that with an adapter this light can also be used with a aaa cell.


----------



## Tusk (Jun 13, 2016)

Spin said:


> I would think that with an adapter this light can also be used with a aaa cell.



No adaptor needed. You can wrap it something to thicken it a bit but it's not required.


----------



## chrisw1 (Jun 15, 2016)

So I'm a little slow to the game and as the OP I apologize for not staying up on this but I got my light in. Great big huge thumbs up to bright guy. If I buy a light again I will use them again. Moving on. The bad. Remember I have almost nothing to compare it to other than my e-11. The e-11 may be the ultimate EDC especially for someone new to carrying a light. $25 and takes no space in the pocket and super simple user interface. The bad thing about this new protac is that it is a little longer and wider than the Fenix. It is noticeably bigger in the pocket. I use my lights often so having thenrightmlight is important. The size difference has proven tolerable as of now but it is noteworthy. The positive now... And that is everything. The low is perfect. More or less lumens wouldn't be but this is perfect. The beam has just enough spill but with a perfect and clear hotspot in the middle with no noticeable artifacts. (Take this for what it's worth. I have minimal experience.) the light feels to be durable. Time will tell on this. The push button is recessed a bit to prevent accidental activation. The high mode is far more than I would ever need. I will edc this light but I wish it was smaller. The multi fuel technology is excellent and I feel will become more popular with time.


----------



## Tusk (Jun 16, 2016)

Chris,

Glad you got the light and it's working for you. The second picture at the bottom of my "review" compares the size of the Protac to the E11. It is indeed on the large side compared to that.


----------



## chrisw1 (Jun 17, 2016)

That's a good photo comparison. It isn't a big light but it is a lot bigger than the e11.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Sep 1, 2016)

I picked up one of these lights and I must say what a great little light! I'm really digging the dual fuel capability. I'm surprised other light manufactures have not made this concept more popular. Fenix did do something similar with their CL20 camping light but it would be awesome to see them do something similar. If you run out of CR123s, you can just put in some aa batteries and you are good to go.


----------



## Msf (Sep 1, 2016)

Very nice light. I picked one up for my bag, but due to the size, find myself carrying my protac 1L more often. If I were forced to choose for an austere environment or long trip, the 1L-1aa wins, but it's size is an issue for daily carry.


----------



## Tusk (Sep 2, 2016)

light_emitting_dude said:


> I picked up one of these lights and I must say what a great little light! I'm really digging the dual fuel capability. I'm surprised other light manufactures have not made this concept more popular. Fenix did do something similar with their CL20 camping light but it would be awesome to see them do something similar. If you run out of CR123s, you can just put in some aa batteries and you are good to go.



Fenix also has the HL50 and the Sunwayman V11r uses both CR123 and AA as well as the LiOn versions of both. The problem with them is they both require an adaptor to use the longer AA battery. I'm not sure how many people want to carry around the adaptor as opposed to just carrying a spare battery.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 2, 2016)

Tusk said:


> Fenix also has the HL50 and the Sunwayman V11r uses both CR123 and AA as well as the LiOn versions of both. The problem with them is they both require an adaptor to use the longer AA battery. I'm not sure how many people want to carry around the adaptor as opposed to just carrying a spare battery.


Or there was the Zebralight... SC80 was it? that supports AA and CR123, the adapter is build in, and just needs to be reversed to change cells, it always stays in the light. Great concept. Zebralight are good designers and engineers. I don't think they make it any more. I have one, maybe more and it is nice. It was not too popular because or was a bit thicker that either an AA or CR123A light at the time, and of course since the light stays the same size regardless of power source and some people didn't like that. I thought it was brilliant. Now days it might be even better as the larger size would allow for more heat dissipation which is important again as the output of the new LEDs continues to jump upwards.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Sep 2, 2016)

Not having an adapter is a big plus to this light. It could be easily misplaced. There is a spring loaded mechanism in the light that only allows the AA battery to be pushed down further. A retainer ring stops the CR123. 

Looking at the fact sheet from streamlight, regulation looks better with the AA battery. It looks like the CR123 steadily drops.

http://www.streamlight.com/static/document/fact_sheet/279.pdf


----------



## Repsol600rr (Sep 2, 2016)

Why did they make the low on this model so much higher than the low on either the 1l or the 1aa. I woukd buy it in a heartbeat if the low was where the others are.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 2, 2016)

^^ Streamlight has been doing that on lights that adapt to differing batteries. I believe it to be them building the low to be used as an all purpose light then crank it up to higher if need be. 

I bought an HL4 thinking the 600 lumen medium would be used most. But tbh the 60 lumen low serves the purpose for most of my uses for that one.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 7, 2016)

Broke down and bought it. Only Streamlight left on my 016 list is the ProTac USB, but that's another story.





My initial impression was how smooth the coating is. Seems like a nice baked on ceramic. Could it be our boys at Streamlight finally did an HA ty 3?

Next impression was it doesn't tail stand. If it wobbles that don't count in my thinking. But I like their tailcaps like they are so all is forgiven.

Obervation 3 is no PWM this time. None of the 3 fuel cells show PWM. Yet hardly noticable tint change. I wonder if PK has been moonlighting over at Streamlight... Nice neutral tint at that. Green looks green, red looks like red, but skin tone is a wee bit dull. Not bad Streamlight.

I was impressed with the simplicity of the duel fuel method.











Good stuff fellas.

The size is right on par with a number of 1aa lights. 



Also a Klarus P1a and Coast HP1 are about the same.
Want a durable shrinky dink light? Go triple A.

Looking at candela I figured this one to have a nice blend of spot to spill from an orange peel. When it arrived I saw a surprisingly deep smooth reflector that puts out a nice blend. It has a typical Streamlight pencil spot but blends very well.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 7, 2016)

Broke down and bought it. Only Streamlight left on my 016 list is the ProTac USB, but that's another story.





My initial impression was how smooth the coating is. Seems like a nice baked on ceramic. Could it be our boys at Streamlight finally did an HA ty 3?

Next impression was it doesn't tail stand. If it wobbles that don't count in my thinking. But I like their tailcaps like they are so all is forgiven.

Obervation 3 is no PWM this time. None of the 3 fuel cells show PWM. Yet hardly noticable tint change. I wonder if PK has been moonlighting over at Streamlight... Nice neutral tint at that. Green looks green, red looks like red, but skin tone is a wee bit dull close up. Pull the light back some and things improve greatly. Not bad Streamlight.

I was impressed with the simplicity of the duel fuel method.











Good stuff fellas.

The size is right on par with a number of 1aa lights. 



Also a Klarus P1a and Coast HP1 are about the same.
Want a durable shrinky dink light? Go triple A.

Looking at candela I figured this one to have a nice blend of spot to spill from an orange peel. When it arrived I saw a surprisingly deep smooth reflector that puts out a nice blend. It has a typical Streamlight pencil spot but blends very well. My camera refuses to properly meter the blend. After dark will hopefully be better. 

It reminds me of carrying a Malkoff product with its slippery-ish hard coating and no knurling meant to aid in faster retrieval. 

Normally I don't dig on clips either but I'll use this one. 

This one is like many others in the ProTac series in that a slight twist of the tailcap (I'm talking like 5°) will lock it out. I'd really like Streamlight to either make it more difficult to twist or twist farther before lockout occurs. They did both on the HL4. That is my only qulam with the ProTac series in general.

The 40 lumen low with its chosen beam type makes this a great all around light for a number of potential users. Mine will be fueled mostly by a double A and like every other ProTac I own ten tap'd to low/high. 

These are not your average tacti-cool flashlight designed to mingle with the flavor of the week type. They are a niche light based on time tested principles and uses. 
It's a real nice addition to the ProTac lineup and will make a fine backup light or can be easily used as an EDC. 

Good job Streamlight.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 8, 2016)

Some beam pix:

















With a 123 fueling it and fiddling around with 3 or 4 lights after dark in darkness, this one _felt_ like a Malkoff light and when clicked to high, produced a beam that rivals a Malkoff MD2.


----------



## sgt253 (Oct 8, 2016)

Nice. Thanks for the review w/pics. I have the ProTac 1L (1xCr123), it works great for me. Love the fact you can feed the 1L-1AA multiple batteries. Might have to pick it up....


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 8, 2016)

Glad it helped sgt.

In dire straits a triple a will fire it up too.

I look forward to spending more time using this one. Lots of folks at other sites spoke of how they'd put their older versions through the paces... and even washing machines with no issues.


----------



## xxo (Oct 9, 2016)

I recently got one of these and I think Bykfixer nailed it in his excellent review. I found that mine works fine on AAA's (though run time is of course much shorter than AA's), even ran it on a old no name "extra heavy duty" cell I pulled out of one of those free multi LED lights from harbour freight and it fired right up on low and would also work on high although not at full brightness. Pretty cool to have a light that will run on so many different types of cells.


I was wondering if anyone has tried to run one of these on a 14500 or 16340 lithium ion cells? I would try myself but I do not own any of these sizes of lithium ions.


----------



## GoVegan (Oct 11, 2016)

I ordered a Protac 1L-1aa a couple of weeks ago. Amazon sat on the order for for over 1 week before shipping it out. It is now at my US address and will be forwarded on to me hopefully tomorrow and will then take another week to get to me.

I'm really hoping they have solved the flickering issues that have plagued their Protac models. Both my 1AA models flicker occasionally on low for a few seconds and will then be fine for the next week or so (even with Energizer lithium AA batteries). Amazon reviewers also state the same on various Protac models including the 2L. However my my 1L model has never had this issue.

I think Streamlight are aware of the issue and could be one of the reasons they have increased the Low lumens from 5 (1AA) and 12 (1L) to 40 (1L-1AA). I think the other reason is to get rid of the PMW on low, which I suspect is also related to the same issue of the electronics/driver not handling the low very well in previous models.

Anyway if this new model has no issues, it should be pretty awesome as running it on a lithium 1AA gives a high runtime of 4.25 hours which is basically unheard of for a tactical light on high (compare to the Elzetta Alpha's 56 mins on a CR123).


----------



## xxo (Oct 11, 2016)

No flicker on mine, so far at least. No PWM that I could detect either.

The Energizer lithiums do seem like the way to go for EDC, especially if you don't want to mess with rechargeables. I have been mostly using 2000mAh AA Eneloops which give about 2.25 hrs of run time (pretty much as expected when comparing the Watt hrs of Eneloops vs L91 Energizers). I also checked run time with a 800 mAh Eneloop* AAA* just for fun and got just under 1 hr. on high.


----------



## Roogalator (Oct 11, 2016)

I've no experience with the 1l-1aa, but I EDC'd a garden variety ProTac 1L for maybe 5yrs. As detailed in another thread I stopped carrying it because the endcap clickie kept getting inadvertently switched on by my phone and threatening to set my dungarees on fire. oo: Which relates to my one real issue with the light -- poor heat management, owing to a very thin & light host which doesn't provide enough heat-absorbing mass to allow for practical runtimes at full power. That lightness does make it comfy for pocket carry though.

Another, smaller, issue I have with it is that you have to rotate the endcap slightly to lock out the light...which means that if you lock it out you then have to tighten the endcap each time before you use the thing. Not a deal breaker but annoying nonetheless.

I don't know where mine was made, but the build quality is quite good, considering what I paid for the light. The surface finish feels like Type III HA though I really don't know what it is. After much carry & use the finish is worn off on the sharp edges of the bezel and endcap, but remains intact everywhere else. 

If I were to adopt a different carry position where inadvertent activation wasn't an issue I'd be strongly tempted to invest in the 1L-1AA -- the ability to use cheaper and more readily available AAs instead of CR123s is a big win IMO. And I would imagine that with the lower output of AAs that the heat management issues would be somewhat reduced.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 11, 2016)

Lovin' the feedback. 

Yeah I can see it getting pretty warm at 350 lumens. I personally haven't used mine on anything but a double A so far. (Except for this thread) You can see a big difference between high on the two differing fuel cells, no doubt. But mine starts on low since that is what it'll be used for the most. And it's nice to know if I find the double A empty I can swap in a 123 or yes... a triple A. 

Pretty sure this new version is made in China.


----------



## xxo (Oct 11, 2016)

Roogalator said:


> I've no experience with the 1l-1aa, but I EDC'd a garden variety ProTac 1L for maybe 5yrs. As detailed in another thread I stopped carrying it because the endcap clickie kept getting inadvertently switched on by my phone and threatening to set my dungarees on fire. oo: Which relates to my one real issue with the light -- poor heat management, owing to a very thin & light host which doesn't provide enough heat-absorbing mass to allow for practical runtimes at full power. That lightness does make it comfy for pocket carry though.
> 
> Another, smaller, issue I have with it is that you have to rotate the endcap slightly to lock out the light...which means that if you lock it out you then have to tighten the endcap each time before you use the thing. Not a deal breaker but annoying nonetheless.
> 
> ...




I think these lights were indeed designed to be light and slim to make them as pocketable as possible with heat sinking less of a consideration. But I guess that heat sinking probably won't save you if it turns on in your pocket running CR123's anyway? Running on AA Eneloops for 2 + hrs the 1L-1AA got only barely the slightest bit warm to the touch (really had a hard time telling if it was any warmer at all to the touch).


----------



## sgt253 (Oct 11, 2016)

One thing to bear in mind is that different led's utilized in different models. The older led's efficiency and subsequent drive current may have been such that it ran "hotter". Newer more efficient led's would tend to run "cooler". I am very much oversimplifying. Just something to consider....


----------



## N/Apower (Oct 12, 2016)

Roogalator said:


> I've no experience with the 1l-1aa, but I EDC'd a garden variety ProTac 1L for maybe 5yrs. As detailed in another thread I stopped carrying it because the endcap clickie kept getting inadvertently switched on by my phone and threatening to set my dungarees on fire. oo: Which relates to my one real issue with the light -- poor heat management, owing to a very thin & light host which doesn't provide enough heat-absorbing mass to allow for practical runtimes at full power. That lightness does make it comfy for pocket carry though.
> 
> Another, smaller, issue I have with it is that you have to rotate the endcap slightly to lock out the light...which means that if you lock it out you then have to tighten the endcap each time before you use the thing. Not a deal breaker but annoying nonetheless.
> 
> ...



It sounds like heat is managed very well if it is conducted rapidly to the surface of the light. heat sinking is very well done indeed, in this case, IMO. It's just the fact of physics that the whole thing will heat up fast with good heat sinking of the LED.


----------



## N/Apower (Oct 12, 2016)

Maybe I missed it, but does anyone know what LED is in here?
Also, it seems there is no PWM, correct? Seems that's what I'm reading.


----------



## xxo (Oct 12, 2016)

N/Apower said:


> Maybe I missed it, but does anyone know what LED is in here?
> Also, it seems there is no PWM, correct? Seems that's what I'm reading.




Looks like a xpg2 to me, but I'm not very good at identifying emitters.


----------



## Roogalator (Oct 12, 2016)

Pardon my ignorosity but what is this 'PWM' to which I keep seeing reference? Post Wagnerian Mannerisms?


----------



## sgt253 (Oct 13, 2016)

Roogalator said:


> Pardon my ignorosity but what is this 'PWM' to which I keep seeing reference? Post Wagnerian Mannerisms?



PWM=Pulse Width Modulation: "A technique of varying the brightness of a LED by flashing it on and off very quickly, making it appear to the eye that the LED is dimmer."
(FlashlightWiki/Terminology)

Some people can perceive the "turning on and turning off" more readily than others; it can be bothersome.


----------



## sgt253 (Oct 13, 2016)

duplicate post


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 13, 2016)

See the lines? 
That is a light that uses rapid on/off cycles to dim... PWM.




This version of the 1L does not use PWM.


----------



## irongate (Oct 13, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> See the lines?
> That is a light that uses rapid on/off cycles to dim... PWM.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pictures to describe what it is. Thanks


----------



## Roogalator (Oct 13, 2016)

Wow I had no idea. What frequency do they pulse at?


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 13, 2016)

It varies based on the designer. Say as slow as 15x per second to thousands per second.

There is a thread about it at the top of the page here.


----------



## xxo (Oct 13, 2016)

PWM is not a big deal to me as long as it has a fast frequency, in the high hundreds or thousands of Hrz, but unfortunately many of the older Streamlights have slow PWM in the low hundreds......glad to see that they are getting away from that. Now if Streamlight would bring production back to the USA.......


----------



## Roogalator (Oct 13, 2016)

xxo said:


> Now if Streamlight would bring production back to the USA.......



…or if the Chinese would step up their game and improve the quality of their work and their QC. Overseas production doesn't have to mean schlock. Turkish manufacturing produces impressive quality; that may or may not change as Erdoğan continues to de-Atatürk that poor nation and turn it into yet another theocratic nightmare. In any event the Chinese _could_ jack up their quality if they were of a mind to. Just sayin'.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 13, 2016)

Welcome roogalator.

Now about Chinese production...
There are places that produce some of the worlds best products. Others... not so great. 

In many cases the buyer is the QC decider and when folks continue to buy horrible products because they don't cost much... buyers control the QC (or lack thereof).

Now... regarding US made items... the government from top to bottom is making it cost more and more to produce goods here due to regulations, fees and taxes. So you couple that with folks wanting all things cheap you end up with foreign made products. 

When due to taxes, fees and regulations it costs $24 to make a $32 flashlight it leaves very few $ for R&D, for upgrading or repairing existing facilities and money to pay the folks who make said products. And folks won't pay $60 for an American product when they can get something foreign made, nearly as nice and pay only $12 for it. 

We keep re-electing high tax and spenders while expecting things to become less expensive. We did this to ourselves and will likely continue that path. 

Right now China is the go-to country for many things. But Korea, Vietnam, Turkey, and a slew of other nations are setting up to compete with China. 

In the meantime foreign made Streamlights are here to stay. The place they chose to build their products does a pretty good job. Some are better, most are worse. I've yet to acquire a shotilly built Chinese made Streamlight product. And even the US made items are only assembled here... of numerous parts from numerous countries of origin. 

Want _cheap_ *and* US made? You're choices are Maglite or Maglite.


----------



## xxo (Oct 17, 2016)

Been running the 1L-1AA on a K2 Energy LiFePo cell with no issues (wasn't expecting any since these are only about .3 Volt higher than CR123A's).


Still wondering if it will run on 3.6 Volt Lithium Ion 14500's and 16340's?


----------



## Slumber (Oct 17, 2016)

Roogalator said:


> Pardon my ignorosity but what is this 'PWM' to which I keep seeing reference? Post Wagnerian Mannerisms?



If you've ever been behind a late model Cadillac at night, you've seen an example of what bad PWM looks like. Drives me nuts.


----------



## rjking (Oct 26, 2016)

xxo said:


> Been running the 1L-1AA on a K2 Energy LiFePo cell with no issues (wasn't expecting any since these are only about .3 Volt higher than CR123A's).
> 
> 
> Still wondering if it will run on 3.6 Volt Lithium Ion 14500's and 16340's?



If it does, it will be sold out in seconds.


----------



## GoVegan (Nov 22, 2016)

I've been EDC'ing the Protac 1L-1AA for the last about a month now. Such a great light, it has replaced my 1L model.
I run it with a 1AA Energizer lithium (4.25 hrs on high). Feels awesome in my hand.

I also noticed that this new model uses "AR coated, impact resistant borofloat glass", whereas the other Protac models just list "Glass lens" and I have read about a few people dropping them and the glass breaking so I think that the borofloat should be an improvement. The AR coating is pretty sweet too, and you can see a nice reflective blue tint on the glass from an angle.

It has been rock solid just like my 1L has been for the last 12 months, but again I had really bad experiences with two 1AA models which were crap, so I have found Streamlight a bit of a hit and miss.

The thing I really hate about the Protac 1L-1AA are the threads in the tailcap/body, it only has 2 threads (while the 1L and 1AA models had 3 threads), IMO it should have at least 5 and preferably square cut. The threads look really weak too, however they are anodised (as are all Protac models) for better protection from wear.


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 23, 2016)

xxo said:


> Still wondering if it will run on 3.6 Volt Lithium Ion 14500's and 16340's?



If it did, it wouldn't be as efficient. The buck/boost driver required to run that range of voltages is less efficient than the boost driver required to run AA/CR123a.


----------



## xxo (Nov 25, 2016)

GoVegan said:


> I've been EDC'ing the Protac 1L-1AA for the last about a month now. Such a great light, it has replaced my 1L model.
> I run it with a 1AA Energizer lithium (4.25 hrs on high). Feels awesome in my hand.
> 
> I also noticed that this new model uses "AR coated, impact resistant borofloat glass", whereas the other Protac models just list "Glass lens" and I have read about a few people dropping them and the glass breaking so I think that the borofloat should be an improvement. The AR coating is pretty sweet too, and you can see a nice reflective blue tint on the glass from an angle.
> ...



Streamlight seems to have stepped up their game with this one (the tint is very nice), but yeah, the tail cap thread are kind of underwhelming - I guess time will tell how well they hold up. Same with the clicky switch itself (I am always a bit suspicious of clickies when it comes to long term durability).


----------



## xxo (Nov 25, 2016)

NutSAK said:


> If it did, it wouldn't be as efficient. The buck/boost driver required to run that range of voltages is less efficient than the boost driver required to run AA/CR123a.




I thought maybe they would direct drive off of 3.6 Volts?


----------



## novarider (Dec 11, 2016)

Has anyone tried a 14500 in this light yet?


----------



## tuelleric (Dec 28, 2016)

novarider said:


> Has anyone tried a 14500 in this light yet?



Bump for that as well as 16340. Also, is there a chance to buy the pocket clip seperately? They have a similar one for their AAA lights (Part #660032), but I cannot find the one for the 1L-1AA.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 28, 2016)

tuelleric said:


> Bump for that as well as 16340. Also, is there a chance to buy the pocket clip seperately? They have a similar one for their AAA lights (Part #660032), but I cannot find the one for the 1L-1AA.



http://www.flashlightdistributor.com/streamlight-accessories.aspx?gclid=CNLjtarKlNECFZGFswodev8EYw
These folks have the "2L" clip, which is a one way version. So far it looks like the 2 way version is yet to be available separately.


----------



## tuelleric (Dec 28, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> http://www.flashlightdistributor.com/streamlight-accessories.aspx?gclid=CNLjtarKlNECFZGFswodev8EYw
> These folks have the "2L" clip, which is a one way version. So far it looks like the 2 way version is yet to be available separately.



Thanks bykfixer, seems the 1L-1AA is too new for spare parts. Hopefully the two way clip it will become available soon.


----------



## xxo (Jan 2, 2017)

novarider said:


> Has anyone tried a 14500 in this light yet?



Apparently not....still wondering about 14500's and 16340's in the 1L-1AA myself.


----------



## Spydermonkey (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm looking to get one of these before the end of the first 1/4 of the year and I'd also love to know if they can handle 14500's. Has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## tango44 (Jan 17, 2017)

So It is a perfect all around light, does anyone have a size comparison with a Fenix PD32? or others? 
Thank you.


----------



## NutSAK (Jan 17, 2017)

xxo said:


> Apparently not....still wondering about 14500's and 16340's in the 1L-1AA myself.





Spydermonkey said:


> I'm looking to get one of these before the end of the first 1/4 of the year and I'd also love to know if they can handle 14500's. Has anyone tried this yet?



I know some of you are wanting a comment from an owner with first-hand experience, but I will point out that the instruction manual states, "NOTE: This product is not designed to use a rechargeable CR123 cell". That note should apply to 14500 as well as 16340.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 17, 2017)

tango44 said:


> So It is a perfect all around light, does anyone have a size comparison with a Fenix PD32? or others?
> Thank you.



I don't have the fenix you cite, but later will take a photo of it next to a Bic lighter, a tube of chapstick and other typical pocket carry stuff. 
Not a lot of extra length on it or girth, but it's certainly not the worlds smallest either.


----------



## xxo (Jan 17, 2017)

NutSAK said:


> I know some of you are wanting a comment from an owner with first-hand experience, but I will point out that the instruction manual states, "NOTE: This product is not designed to use a rechargeable CR123 cell". That note should apply to 14500 as well as 16340.



Thanks. I wonder if the warning is because the Voltage is too high or because of lack of over discharge protection for Li-Ions or both? IF the Voltage is OK, I would think protected cells would be the way to go provided they are not too long to fit?


----------



## NutSAK (Jan 17, 2017)

xxo said:


> Thanks. I wonder if the warning is because the Voltage is too high or because of lack of over discharge protection for Li-Ions or both? IF the Voltage is OK, I would think protected cells would be the way to go provided they are not too long to fit?



I would suspect that it is a boost-only circuit, and that it goes into DD at higher voltages than vf, as you mentioned earlier. 4.2 volts DD will likely shorten the life of the emitter or other components of the drive circuit. Again, though, just a suspicion.


----------



## AVService (Jan 17, 2017)

tango44 said:


> So It is a perfect all around light, does anyone have a size comparison with a Fenix PD32? or others?
> Thank you.



Here is a comparison,I don't have a Fenix handy at the moment.

SC52

D25A

1L-aAA

HDS


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 17, 2017)

Photobucket is giving me grief atm so the pic of this liggt vs a couple coins and other typical pocket carry stuff is out for now. 

AudioVideos pic is pretty good.


----------



## AVService (Jan 17, 2017)

Hers another

Malkoff MD2

ProTac

Fenix LD12

Fenix E12


----------



## Tusk (Jan 18, 2017)

AVService said:


> Hers another
> 
> Malkoff MD2
> 
> ...



Could you compare the beam of the MD2 to the Protac with a CR123 installed? Thanks.


----------



## Spydermonkey (Feb 2, 2017)

I attended SHOT Show and had a chance to speak with a few of the SL employees in sales and one of their engineers. I was told that these will handle RCR123, 14500, and even 10440. Since SL has not licensed 14500's like they have with their 18650's they won't officially acknowledge that these cells will work. So basically they will work but use at your own risk since SL won't warranty the light.


----------



## tuelleric (Feb 2, 2017)

Is there actually a sleeve or a lip that centers the 14500? If not, it might be possible to use 16500 as well, for even longer run times.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 3, 2017)

There is a lip at 3 points inside that stops the 16mm cell, but allows the double A to get past.
This light also works with triple A sized in a pinch.


----------



## tuelleric (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks bykfixer, that is actually what I expected it to be.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 4, 2017)

A bit of work with a dremel would make it possible for a 16500 to go in there, but stability when using smaller cells would be sacrificed.


----------



## novarider (Feb 4, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> A bit of work with a dremel would make it possible for a 16500 to go in there, but stability when using smaller cells would be sacrificed.



As far as we know nobody has actually tried a rechargeable lithium cell in this light.


----------



## xxo (Feb 4, 2017)

Spydermonkey said:


> I attended SHOT Show and had a chance to speak with a few of the SL employees in sales and one of their engineers. I was told that these will handle RCR123, 14500, and even 10440. Since SL has not licensed 14500's like they have with their 18650's they won't officially acknowledge that these cells will work. So basically they will work but use at your own risk since SL won't warranty the light.




Thanks much for the info!


Know all we need is someone to give it a try.


----------



## rjking (Feb 5, 2017)

Spydermonkey said:


> I attended SHOT Show and had a chance to speak with a few of the SL employees in sales and one of their engineers. I was told that these will handle RCR123, 14500, and even 10440. Since SL has not licensed 14500's like they have with their 18650's they won't officially acknowledge that these cells will work. So basically they will work but use at your own risk since SL won't warranty the light.



The Streamlight Microstream was not advertised as 10440 compatible either.


----------



## parnass (Mar 21, 2017)

In this video, an owner uses a lathe to modify the ProTac 1L-1AA tailcap for easier access to the pushbutton.


----------



## BU2(SCW) (Jan 3, 2018)

xxo said:


> Thanks much for the info!
> 
> 
> Know all we need is someone to give it a try.



I got one today and tried a 14500 lithium ion cell. It seemed to work fine. I ran it for a few minuets No issues.


----------



## xxo (Jan 5, 2018)

BU2(SCW) said:


> I got one today and tried a 14500 lithium ion cell. It seemed to work fine. I ran it for a few minuets No issues.



Good to know, thanks!

I have been running mine on K2 energy LFP 123's, but these are only nominal 3.2 Volt cells.


----------



## Boris74 (Jan 16, 2018)

I have two 1L-1AA lights. Since I got a 2L-X for my birthday I have decided to get after one of the 1L-1AA with some 16340 cells. 

First thing I tried is the S1R cell. Holy wow, them high performance cells for super bright tiny lights give it too much gas. Low and high run the same. Incredibly bright. It’s too much. I have a couple of the normal Olight RCR123A cells. I can see a difference between low and high 

anyways, the ORB-163P06 Olight cell runs like a regular CR123 in mine. I did get some Tenergy lifepo4 AA cells and they are the best I’ve tried in this light so far. More than 1/3 the run time on high is decent with very fast fade at the end of a charge. I’ve run them from full charge to dead several times and no dead cells yet like other brands. The Tenergy lifepo4 AA is a very good cell. 

The Olight Cell does not get the light overly warm or anywhere near hot running on high constantly. Unlike some lights that get very hot. I bet similar cells will run it the same. 

As time passes I will update. From what I’ve seen so far and the lack of heat is telling me it will be fine. We shall see.


----------



## rustys36 (Mar 19, 2018)

Is there a thread for modifications, hacks, improvements to this great little flashlight? I would like to lower the LOW setting to moonbeam.
Thanks.


----------



## davemp (Mar 20, 2018)

I have the 1L-2AA streamlight. It will take a AAA battery with no adapter. I tried it and couldn't shut it off by tapping or shaking it. It's a nice light. I got mine at my local Cabela's and with the sale price and my military discount it was a good buy....davemp


----------



## scout24 (Jun 3, 2020)

I had high hopes for the 1L1AA. I like the 10-tap programming, and the multifuel capability spoke to the prepper in me. I ordered one in Coyote brown. The ano was nice, the beam was nice if a bit cool for my tastes, and lo and behold! A forward clicky! In my pocket it went. Loving it. For two weeks. I went to take it out of my pocket, and it didn't work. I grabbed the head and tail to make sure it was tight, and the head came off in my hand. The head was basically cemented on, there are threads but they are so fine you can just push the head past them without turning. Out came the battery sleeve and stopper, a small metal ring, and the light is useless. Check yours if you own one, just sometthng to be aware of. My search continues... 😕


----------



## GoVegan (Jun 3, 2020)

Oh that's not good, I've only had flicker issues with my Protacs, but yes they are cheaply made, ccc comes to mind lol.
However are you sure you didn't pick purchase a fake? Does it have the red o-ring and the S logo on the rubber boot? Did it also come with both batteries, the fakes don't.


----------



## scout24 (Jun 3, 2020)

It's legit, got it from Batteryjunction and yes all those markers are there. Sucks, because I have a Polytac-X that I trust.

Edit- These were the shallowest, finest threads I've seen in my years here...


----------



## GoVegan (Jun 3, 2020)

scout24 said:


> It's legit, got it from Batteryjunction and yes all those markers are there. Sucks, because I have a Polytac-X that I trust.
> 
> Edit- These were the shallowest, finest threads I've seen in my years here...



The Polytac-X along with the Stingers/Strions are all assembled in the US, whereas the Protacs and Stylus Pros are all made in China and feel cheap too, and yes the threads are thin.
When the Protac 1L-1AA first come out I was disappointed when I first purchased it and found that they went down to 2 threads on the tailcap, whereas the older 1AA and 1L models had/have 1 more thread. Still I keep mine around for backups now.


----------

